Ask HN: Do you flag HN posts in the absence of a downvote button? - mangeletti
======
patio11
I reserve flags for things which manifestly shouldn't be on HN. If it's
something I would simply prefer lower on the page, waiting a while generally
suffices.

------
jcr
No. You should not flag stories as a way to down-vote them. If you do that
regularly, you will lose your flagging privileges.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

>" _If you think a story is spam or off-topic, flag it by clicking on its
"flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there is a karma threshold.)_"

~~~
greenyoda
You can also flag duplicate submissions. Lots of people submit the same
article as one that's already being discussed on the front page (or an
essentially identical article from a different source), or an article that was
submitted dozens of times a couple of days ago and actively discussed.

(HN's dupe detector only catches duplicates that have exactly the same URL.)

------
Raed667
What's the current karma to get the downvote button ?

~~~
greenyoda
I believe it's 500, but you can only downvote comments, not articles.

~~~
mchahn
I just reached 501 karma and I can't see any download button. The threshold
must have been raised again.

Edit: I am starting to see them now, but only on some posts. I suspect there
is some kind caching. In any case the threshold is definitely still 501.

